# [programy] MP3 organizer

## msch

Czy istnieje takie cos dla linuxa? Jakie programy polecacie?

----------

## psycepa

```

eix mp3

```

daje m.in Mp3Kult, moze to jest to co cie interesuje ?

----------

## rzabcio

Co chcesz robić w takim "organizerze"?

----------

## martin.k

 *msch wrote:*   

> Czy istnieje takie cos dla linuxa? Jakie programy polecacie?

 

Pod KDE jest prawdziwy kombajn - a nazywa się amaroK.

----------

## rzabcio

Kombajn, komnajn. I tak samo jak kombajn wielgachny. I mało stabilny pod innymi WMami.  :Smile: 

Polecam Quodlibet. Po jego poznaniu nie potrzebuję niczego do zarządznia mp3kami - szczególnie pod kątem id-tagów.

----------

## qermit

u mnie się nie wywalił przez ostatnie 0.3 roku

----------

## Gabrys

A ja potrzebuję czegoś do skatalogowania tego, co mam na płytach z muzyką (nie tylko MP3). Ten Mp3Kult wygląda nieźle, ale nie będę przecież instalował na desktopie MySQL-a, żeby odpalić kataloger plików.

Zatem do katalogowania używam GTKtaloga, a do kolekcji na dysku Amarok się spisuje bardzo dobrze. No i słyszałem gdzieś na blogu, że niedługo będzie też sobie radził z katalogowaniem wyjmowalnych mediów.

A mi się wiesza Amarok średnio raz na tydzień. 1.4.3 kompilowany z "safe cflags" i w ogóle (bez dodatkowych skryptów i czego tam jeszcze da się dołożyć). Typowe błędy w programie w każdym razie.

----------

## Qlawy

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A mi się wiesza Amarok średnio raz na tydzień. 1.4.3 kompilowany z "safe cflags" i w ogóle (bez dodatkowych skryptów i czego tam jeszcze da się dołożyć). Typowe błędy w programie w każdym razie.

 

OT

pewnie dlatego ze 1.4.3 to jeszcze beta

/OT

----------

## qermit

nawet ja nie używam 1.4.3 (ale za to 1.4.1 jedzie jak zły i się za nim kurzy)

----------

## Gabrys

Ale każda wersja mi się wysypała tak raz na tydzień. 1.3.ileś, tak samo 1.4.0, 1.4.1, 1.4.2 miałem tydzień i się raz posypał, teraz 1.4.3 (który nie jest wcale betą) też się sypnął raz.

Pewnie wynika to z mojej konfiguracji (crossfading, Last.fm i różne inne udogodnienia), jednak jako, że ciągle obracam się w opcjach zaimplementowanych w Amaroku, a nie w jakiś nieautoryzowanych rozszerzeniach, uważam, że pady nie powinny mieć miejsca.

----------

## KeyBi

Znalazłem coś takiego jak mp3ql. Wygląda na dość zaawansowany, choć nie testowałem. Może akurat tego szukasz ...

----------

## Gabrys

 *KeyBi wrote:*   

> Znalazłem coś takiego jak mp3ql. Wygląda na dość zaawansowany, choć nie testowałem. Może akurat tego szukasz ...

 

Wygląda fajnie, tylko brakuje obsługi czegoś poza MP3, jak Ogg Vorbis lub FLAC.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ale każda wersja mi się wysypała tak raz na tydzień. 1.3.ileś, tak samo 1.4.0, 1.4.1, 1.4.2 miałem tydzień i się raz posypał, teraz 1.4.3 (który nie jest wcale betą) też się sypnął raz.
> 
> Pewnie wynika to z mojej konfiguracji (crossfading, Last.fm i różne inne udogodnienia), jednak jako, że ciągle obracam się w opcjach zaimplementowanych w Amaroku, a nie w jakiś nieautoryzowanych rozszerzeniach, uważam, że pady nie powinny mieć miejsca.

 

Mi sie wywrocil chyba tylko raz czy dwa w ktorejs rc. Czasami mozna pomylic "sypniecie" z tym ze xine czeka na timeout od jakiegos streamu w necie a amarok czeka na xine.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Mi sie wywrocil chyba tylko raz czy dwa w ktorejs rc. Czasami mozna pomylic "sypniecie" z tym ze xine czeka na timeout od jakiegos streamu w necie a amarok czeka na xine.

 A niech sobie czeka. Mi chodzi o to, że wykonuję jakąś akcję np. przeciągnięcie czegoś (być może nie tam gdzie trzeba), a Amarok zamraża się na 0,5 sekundy, po czym się wyłącza.

----------

## Gogiel

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   Mi sie wywrocil chyba tylko raz czy dwa w ktorejs rc. Czasami mozna pomylic "sypniecie" z tym ze xine czeka na timeout od jakiegos streamu w necie a amarok czeka na xine. A niech sobie czeka. Mi chodzi o to, że wykonuję jakąś akcję np. przeciągnięcie czegoś (być może nie tam gdzie trzeba), a Amarok zamraża się na 0,5 sekundy, po czym się wyłącza.

 

Aile masz MP3 w kolekcji? Zauzywazylem, ze im wiecej ich mam tym wszystko wolniej chodzi. Aktualnie mam troche ponad 3000 i spowolnienia, np: podczs przeciagania sa kilkusekundowe.

----------

## rzabcio

Nieważne od przyczyny, to wcale o odtwarzaczu nie świadczy. Po co w takim razie biblioteka, skoro zacina się przy kilku tysiącach plików?

----------

